# Urdu: I agree/I don't agree



## ihsaan

Hi,
How would you say "I agree"/"I don't agree" in Urdu.


The context could be:
1.) You are sitting and listening to someone voicing an opinon, and you try to show that you agree with the point(s) being made by explicitly saying so.
2.) You agree or don't agree to a statement:
"I think it is best to go to X today, and not to Z"
"I think A is better than B."
And you reply: I agree/I don't agree. 

And so on.


----------



## Illuminatus

In slightly formal sounding Hindi, you might say

_Main sahmat nahi hoon. (sahmat= having similar opinion)

_In more colloquial Hindi
_Main nahi maanta OR Mujhe aisa nahi lagta_


----------



## ihsaan

Thank you!
Would it be the same in Urdu?


----------



## Illuminatus

I think you wouldn't say the first sentence in Urdu; the other two would be spoken.

There might be slightly more idiomatic variations in Urdu, I'm not sure.


----------



## lcfatima

I would say:

*Main (usse/ us baat se) nahin maanti*. opp. *Main maanti hoon.*



or 

*Main raazee nahin hoon/ main is baat se raazee nahin hoon.* opp *Main raazee hoon.*

Being "Raazee" is the sort of more formal but very commonly said way to express agreement.


To be more formal, you could also say

*Main (is baat se) ittefaaq karti hoon.*


----------



## Illuminatus

*Main (usse **ko**/ us baat *se* ko) nahin maanti*. opp. *Main maanti hoon.*

It should be _ko_, unless Urdu works differently from Hindi

Icfatima, doesn't _Ittefaq_ mean coincidence? Or is this another meaning?


----------



## lcfatima

Okay, thanks for the correction on the se/ko thing

_Ittefaq_ does mean coincidence but you can use it in this way as well to show concurrence.

By the way, I asked a couple of native Urdu speakers about "sahmat" and none of them found _Main sahmat nahin hoon_ to be acceptable.

I was told that "sahmat" means more like "understanding," but it is not a commonly used word; no one could give me an example of how to actually use it in a sentence, but however it is used, it is not to show agreement.


----------



## Illuminatus

I will have to put that as a Hindi/Urdu difference. _Sahmat_ is a Tatsam word as far as I know, and would anyhow sound strange to Urdu speakers. _Sahmati_ is Understanding.

The sentence that I gave sounds slightly official/formal to me too, but that is because pure Hindi is hardly spoken in informal situations.


----------



## linguist786

Another option for "I agree" could be:

*meri raay bhi aisi hai*
*/meri raay aisi hi hai*


----------



## linguist786

Illuminatus said:


> Icfatima, doesn't _Ittefaq_ mean coincidence? Or is this another meaning?


Sorry to butt in, but I'll try and answer that.

_ittifaaq_ on its own means "agreement" or "concordence"
_ittifaaq se/ittifaaqan_ = by chance, coincidentally
_ittifaaq-e-raae_ = consensus of opinion (lit. harmony of opinion)
_ittifaaq-e-raae se_ = unanimously
_ittifaaq rakhna_ = to be on good terms

We get the word _muttafiq_ from it:

_kisi baat par muttafiq honaa_ = to agree upon something


----------



## Illuminatus

Thanks, linguist, that does clear things up. 

I would prefer _Meri bhi yahi raay hai _to _Meri raay bhi aisi hai.

_The second one sounds unidiomatic to me. Probably, it is a regional difference.


----------



## panjabigator

I would say /mutaafiq/.

/mai.m us baat se mutaafiq huu.n/


----------



## Illuminatus

/mai.m us baat se mutaafiq huu.n/ would mean that you agree or that you diasgree?


----------



## lcfatima

Um, I may be wrong, but I think it should be /muttafiq/ and not /mutt*aa*fiq/, with no alif.

Illuminatus: it means agree


----------



## panjabigator

/mutafiq/ is correct for agree.  Excuse my poor spelling


----------



## BP.

Illuminatus said:


> *Main (usse **ko**/ us baat *se* ko) nahin maanti*. opp. *Main maanti hoon.*
> 
> It should be _ko_, unless Urdu works differently from Hindi
> 
> Icfatima, doesn't _Ittefaq_ mean coincidence? Or is this another meaning?


 
No sir Urdu DOES work differently. Its 'ussay' not 'uss ko'.

Ittefaaq means confluence as well as coincidence.



linguist786 said:


> Another option for "I agree" could be:
> 
> meri raay bhi aisi hai
> /meri raay aisi hi hai


 
meri raay bhi aisi *YEHI* hai


----------



## Faylasoof

Main usay / us baat ko nahin maanta (male subject) / maanti (female subject)In this sense Urdu and Hindi are the same.In educated circles you’ll also hear what panjabigator said:Main us baat se muttafiq hoon  --  for agreement = میں اس بات سے متّفق ہوںMain us baat se ghair-e-muttafiq hoon --- for disagreement = میں اس بات سے غیر متّفق ہوں


----------



## lingo1016

Asalamualaykum aziz bhaiyoN, 
one way I would say "I agree" in Urdu would be, "mujhe manzoor hai"


----------



## BP.

1016, *manzoor* would be 'to agree to [something]' e.g _mujhay tumhaara sauda manzoor hai_. In the same vain as *qubool*.


----------



## Faylasoof

Yes! For example:

 kisii chiiz ka manzoor hona / qubool hona - used for something that is accepted.
 kisii chiiz par manzoor hona / ko qubool karnaa = to find something acceptable

In some situations these may imply agreement but we need to distinguish between the two.


----------



## RanjhaKom

ihsaan said:


> Hi,
> How would you say "I agree"/"I don't agree" in Urdu.
> 
> 
> The context could be:
> 1.) You are sitting and listening to someone voicing an opinon, and you try to show that you agree with the point(s) being made by explicitly saying so.
> 2.) You agree or don't agree to a statement:
> "I think it is best to go to X today, and not to Z"
> "I think A is better than B."
> And you reply: I agree/I don't agree.
> 
> And so on.



*Re: Urdu: I agree is* "Mai Aap Sai Mut'tafiq Hoon" , "Mai Aap Sai It'tifaaq Karta Hoon" , "Mai Maanta Hoon" (All are Correct Sentences) 

*Re: Urdu: I don't agree is* "Mai Aap Sai Mut'tafiq Nahee Hoon" , "Mai Aap Sai It'tifaaq Nahee Karta" , "Mai Nahee Maanta" (All are Correct Sentences)                 ​


----------



## ihsaan

Thank you for all your replies. Interesting to see this thread alive again.

Couldn't a slightly different alternative be:
- Thiik kaha aap ne
- Bilkul sahiH farmaia

Although not literal, I've heard this being said in the same sense of saying "You're right." (indicating that one agrees).


----------



## eskandar

I would think of the first as "you said it well," which could indicate agreement, but not necessarily so (eg. "Thiik kahaa aap ne, lekin phir bhi maiN aap se muttafiq nahiiN huuN...").


----------



## ihsaan

Ah, I never thought of that!


----------



## RRW

ihsaan said:


> Thank you for all your replies. Interesting to see this thread alive again.
> 
> Couldn't a slightly different alternative be:
> - Thiik kaha aap ne
> - Bilkul sahiH farmaia
> 
> Although not literal, I've heard this being said in the same sense of saying "You're right." (indicating that one agrees).



Niether Hindi nor Urdu is my mother tongue so please bear with me if I make some glaring mistakes.

Can I say:

Main ittefaaqan yahaan pahuncha

to mean I accidentally reached here (this forum)

To say agree/disagree in an informal yet polite manner, can I say

Haan ji, main bhi yehi maanta hun / nahin ji, meri raay alag hai (my view is different)

There are words of Persian origin in Urdu with prefix 'ham' such as:

hamsafar - co-traveller
hamdardi - sympathy

where 'ham' has connotations of sharing.

Is there such a Farsi origin word in Urdu with pre-fix 'ham' to show that opinion is shared?.  The Sanskrit 'sahmat' means of the same (or sharing the same) 'mat', i.e., opinion.

Thanks,
RRW


----------



## RRW

RRW said:


> Niether Hindi nor Urdu is my mother tongue so please bear with me if I make some glaring mistakes.
> 
> Can I say:
> 
> Main ittefaaqan yahaan pahuncha
> 
> to mean I accidentally reached here (this forum)
> 
> To say agree/disagree in an informal yet polite manner, can I say
> 
> Haan ji, main bhi yehi maanta hun / nahin ji, meri raay alag hai (my view is different)
> 
> There are words of Persian origin in Urdu with prefix 'ham' such as:
> 
> hamsafar - co-traveller
> hamdardi - sympathy
> 
> where 'ham' has connotations of sharing.
> 
> Is there such a Farsi origin word in Urdu with pre-fix 'ham' to show that opinion is shared?.  The Sanskrit 'sahmat' means of the same (or sharing the same) 'mat', i.e., opinion.
> 
> Thanks,
> RRW



Missed one question.

The word 'ittefaaq' brought to mind an old Hindi movie song "Zindagi ittefaaq hai ..." .  What does this sentence really mean - life is a coincidence, or life is an accident, or something else?

RRW


----------



## eskandar

RRW said:


> Can I say:
> 
> Main ittefaaqan yahaan pahuncha
> 
> to mean I accidentally reached here (this forum)
> 
> To say agree/disagree in an informal yet polite manner, can I say
> 
> Haan ji, main bhi yehi maanta hun / nahin ji, meri raay alag hai (my view is different)


I'm not a native Urdu speaker either, but all of those sound fine to me.



> There are words of Persian origin in Urdu with prefix 'ham' such as:
> 
> hamsafar - co-traveller
> hamdardi - sympathy
> 
> where 'ham' has connotations of sharing.
> 
> Is there such a Farsi origin word in Urdu with pre-fix 'ham' to show that opinion is shared?.  The Sanskrit 'sahmat' means of the same (or sharing the same) 'mat', i.e., opinion.


There are a few Persian-origin Urdu words that fit the description: _ham-dil_, _ham-aavaaz_, and _ham-aahang_.


----------



## Alfaaz

RRW said:
			
		

> Is there such a Farsi origin word in Urdu with pre-fix 'ham' to show that opinion is shared?


Another option (with _ham _from Farsi and_ xayaal _from Arabic): ہم خیال - _ham-xayaal_


----------



## HZKhan

ham-raae/ہم رائے can also be used in Urdu for that purpose.


----------



## marrish

I agree with _ham-raa'e_.

Re. Haan ji, main bhi yehi maanta hun / nahin ji, meri raay alag hai (my view is different) (post 25) - _jii haaN, jii nahiiN, maiN bhii yihii samajhtaa huuN, ...merii *raa'e* alag hae._


----------



## RanjhaKom

ihsaan said:


> Thank you for all your replies. Interesting to see this thread alive again.
> 
> Couldn't a slightly different alternative be:
> - Thiik kaha aap ne
> - Bilkul sahiH farmaia
> 
> Although not literal, I've heard this being said in the same sense of saying "You're right." (indicating that one agrees).



Yes it is also correct but what i mentioned is a real sophisticated urdu....


----------



## RanjhaKom

RRW said:


> Missed one question.
> 
> The word 'ittefaaq' brought to mind an old Hindi movie song "Zindagi ittefaaq hai ..." .  What does this sentence really mean - life is a coincidence, or life is an accident, or something else?
> 
> RRW



Ittifaq have different meanings in different situations.....coincidence is correct in above manner and also used for unity (ittifiaq mai barkat hai) and also used as I agree (Mai Aap Sai It'tifaaq Karta Hoon)


----------



## Sheikh_14

Btw how would you spell sehmat in Urdu and does it have a mention in Urdu dictionaries' at all? I have heard Urdu speakers' use it but mostly those who either have a good understanding of Hindi or are hugely Bollywood-influenced.


----------



## Jashn

If someone's speaking and you agree with their point, you could just say, 'sahi baat hai'. I hear it often. The opposite would be 'galat baat hai'.


----------



## marrish

Jashn said:


> If someone's speaking and you agree with their point, you could just say, 'sahi baat hai'. I hear it often. The opposite would be 'galat baat hai'.


Oh yes, that too and many more expressions to show one's agreement. In Urdu it is *Gh*alat غلط بات ہے with غ, not with گ. It's not the 'g' sound as in English *g*lass but like the Modern Greek gamma.


----------



## Jashn

shukriya, marrish. I actually do read Urdu (albeit slowly and at times with difficulty), but I admit to being somewhat intimidated by the elaborate transliteration scheme used here. Also, I sometimes forget how words are spelt in Urdu, e.g., there are so many 's's in Urdu, I couldn't remember which one to use with 'sahi'.  I'll try to get up to speed, asap.


----------

